# Good looking senior guy - rugby captain!



## Sarah23 (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a senior get session yesterday, and wanted to share. He was so nice....just a sweet normal guy, and was totally cool with getting his picture taken. He loved the idea of downtown, so we did most of them there, but did take a couple at  a park. Hes the captain of the rugby team at his school and has played for the last 4 years. I also wanted to let you know hes got an injury from rugby that makes one of his eyes act up, so in some of these he looks like hes got a lazy eye....its because he kinda does. lol

All taken with my 5D, and my 70-200 2.8

I also think Flickr might have sharpened these a bit, because some of them look over sharpened. I LOVE my 5D and this lens. I really truly hardly ever have to sharpen, even thing comes out so tack sharp to start  with usually ...and even have problems with images look over sharpened with very light sharpening for web. I guess its a good problem to have.  :ahappy: 

1/200 | 3.2 | iso100 






1/200 | 3.2 | iso100 






1/200 | 3.2 | iso100 





1/160 | 3.2 | iso100





1/250 | 3.2 | iso100





1/200 | 3.2 | iso100





1/160 | 4.5 | iso125





1/200 | 3.2 | iso100





1/160 | 2.8 | iso100





1/250 | 3.2 | iso100





1/200 | 3.2 | iso100


----------



## twocolor (Mar 30, 2009)

Love 'em!  I don't think they look overly sharpened at all!  Exposure is great, composition great, location great!

He looks quite comfortable in front of the camera as well!

Good Job!


----------



## A&A_Lane (Mar 30, 2009)

I like all of them except the ones of him looking up at you.  For some reason, I usually like that style but I'm not sure it's doing his looks justice.  Something about it I guess.  Anyways, they look fantastic.  Job well done!


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 30, 2009)

> except the ones of him looking up at you



I would concur with this assessment but I would also like to offer it up as being part of a collection bias ... when you see a composition or pose repeated, I think the eyes become weary and I think that might be the problem here: not that the pose is wrong or poorly executed (it's not in either case) but I think when the viewer takes a look at the set as a whole as presented here, the pose and composition become a repeated theme. If any one of those images with that composition were alone by itself, I think most of us would agree it's an excellent image and very fitting. 

Just my $0.02 though


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks everyone!


----------



## astrostu (Apr 1, 2009)

I've seen better-looking.   But seriously, I like 'em except for the one where he's on the rock with his head supported by his hand.  I think that one looks too unnatural / posed.


----------

